# *** Seis (6) Ciudades Capitales de Latinoamerica !!!!!



## Renzo__7 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Andaba aburrido y me di un tiempo para acabar esto. Ojala les guste ! 

*** Todas las fotos son de Latinscrapers y los banners largos arriba de los nombres de las ciudades son de Jheef y mios (como recordaras Jheef te pedi permiso para usarlos hace como 3 años y recien me doy tiempo para hacer esto !!! )*


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

estan cheveres! Gracias por compartirlos


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

ehhh..pero Sao Paulo no es capital....pero bueno...buen trabajo...siempre me va a gustar más Santiago de Chile....


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Buenas tomas¡¡¡¡


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

buen collage todo un trbajo .. felicitaciones


----------



## Claudia4681 (Aug 16, 2007)

Buen trabajo


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

está bonito pero yo me pregunto, porque siempre hacen la bandera de Perú sin escudo ¬¬


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Bakan!!! Q tal trabajasooo ... :colgate:


----------



## gonzalo12345 (Jul 27, 2006)

estan de la PM todas salieron bien cheveres


----------



## Costanero (Dec 2, 2006)

no me gusta el de Lima, he visto mejores fotos para construir un mejor banner


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Esta chvre,aunque Sao Paulo no es capital XD.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

sip....lo mismo dije.... XD


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Deberias hacer varios de las ciudades del Perú a vemos cual nos gusta mas


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

El de Santiago esta mostro, igual bs as. Lima? hay mejores pero se ve cada vez mas progresista eso es lo bueno.


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

me encantan 
todas l,as ciudades muy leeeeeeendas!


----------



## Renzo__7 (Jul 21, 2004)

*que bien que les gusto !!!
se que hay mejores fotos de nuestra ciudad que pude haber usado, pero a veces por la resolucion, orientacion y otras cosas no se pueden usar todas. Pero en fin, creo que Lima siempre sale bien de todas maneras.... 

Como dato curioso, les contare que a muchos los brasileros les gustaron estas fotos de nuestra ciudad. Aqui esta el link a otro thread que abri en el foro brasilero con estas fotos : * 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=637877


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Muy lindas las fotos, en Perú somos algo especiales, no nos gustan muchas cosas que a otros si les gusta  jijijij :lol::lol::lol: pero hay que estar lejos de nuestro pais para sentir verdaderamente lo que es el Perú.

Espero las fotos de las ciudades del Perú con ansias 

FELICITACIONES!


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Chevere!


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Buen trabajo, te quedó muy bien!


----------



## lima~limon (Nov 6, 2007)

Waoao esta imoresionante! 
Bravo


----------

